# ادعو لوالدي د.تاج السر طمبل بالشفاء



## tambalina (19 نوفمبر 2006)

http://www.alyaum.com/issue/article.php?IN=11957&I=366189&G=1
http://www.alyaum.com/issue/page.php?IN=11957&P=10 



هذا رابط لرسالة ود ووفاء كتبها والدي لطلابه فور تقاعده من الجامعة قبل سنة ونصف تقريبا



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





احبتي الكرام

اخواني وأخواتي الأفاضل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

منذ يوم 14/6/1427هـ (اي قبل 4 شهور ونصف)

او اكثر اصيب والدي الدكتور تاج السر طمبل

بنزيف حاد في المخ

أدي الي غيبوبة تامة لمدة 51 يوما وتعطل تام للنص الايمن من الجسد

وما زال الي اليوم يرقد منوما 

بمستشفي الملك فهد الجامعي بالخبر (المنطقة الشرقية)

وهو الآن في حالة عجز تام وتعطل بالجهة اليمني من الجسد

اضافة الي ان درجة التركيز لديه لا تتعدي 50 %

والدي خدم في مجال التعليم الجامعي لاكثر من 36 عاما

منها 26 سنة كاستاذ مشارك واستشاري علوم البناء 

بكلية العمارة والتخطيط

بجامعة الملك فيصل بالدمام

لي طلب بسيط عندكم وعند كل من يقرأ سطور كلماتي

وهو أن تدعوا لوالدي بالشفاء العاجل
وأن ييسر الله لي اكمال نقلي لصحة الشرقية
فلقد عانيت كثيرا لارجع لاسرتي
وما زلت معلقا للآن
لا سيما وانني اصبحت المعيل لاسرتي
ونعيش مع مرض الوالد في ظروف انسانية محزنة
والحمدلله علي كل حال


مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق


واسال الله ان لا يريكم مكروها ابدا فيمن تحبون

اخوكم
أحمد تاج السر طمبل


اللهم سبحانك يا من رفعت السماوات بلا عمد
وخلقتنا وخلقت هذا الكون من عدم
أسالك اللهم بعزتك وقدرتك وجلالك وعظيم سلطانك
أن تشفي والدي تاج السر وتعافيه وترفع البلاء عنه
اللهم رب البأس أذهب البأس واشفي انت الشافي
اللهم رب البأس أذهب البأس واشفي انت الشافي
اللهم رب البأس أذهب البأس واشفي انت الشافي
يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك نستغيث
يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك نستغيث
يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك نستغيث
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
والحمدلله رب العالمين


----------



## الغـــــامدي (20 نوفمبر 2006)

اسأل الله له الشفاء مما ابتلي به 

اللهم رب البأس أذهب البأس واشفي انت الشافي


----------



## Zahi (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*تمنياتي و دعائي بالشفاء العاجل لهذا الأنسان المعطاء*

الأخ أحمد ,,,
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تحياتي لك و لأسرتك ,,, و أعانكم الله وساعدكم على القيام بوالدكم البار الأمين.... خلال تدريسه لنا,,, نعم كان أستاذنا و معلمنا ... الذي لم يبخل علينا بالمعلومة وكنا نرى على ملامحه التفاؤل الدائم والعطاء المستديم ...كان تدريسه من القلب ... يفرح و يسعد كثييييير ....كثيييييير ... بسؤاله لنا ... وين تعمل؟ ...كيف عملك؟ .... أتمنى لكم التوفيق التام ...

عند قرائتي هذا الخبر وددت أن أسجل كلمة أمتنان و دعاء... وأدعو له بالشفاء العاجل و أن يصبركم و يجعلكم من الصابرين ....يارب....

لا ...تنسى الصدقة فإنها مدعاة للشفاء بإذن الله عز وجل ....

تحياتي...

:63:


----------



## eng.ammoon (20 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم:
أولا أتمنى لوالدك ولجميع المرضى الشفاء وثانيا أريد ان اقول لك ان والدك كان معلم أي بيت العطاء فأنت لا توقف ذلك العطاء وأكمل مسيرته بكل ما تستطيع من علم وقوة وإن شاء الله يسترد صحته وعافيته....وما هذا إلا امتحان من الله عز وجل واتمنى أن تتعدى هذه المرحلة بسلام....
وأسأل الله لنا ولكم العفو والعافية
سلام
أمون


----------



## معماريمن (20 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اعانك الله اخي الكريم وماجورون باذن الله وشفى الله مريضكم ،وان الله اذا احب عبدا ابتلاه وهذا دعائي للمريض شفاه الله اللهم آمين :

أذهب البأس، رب الناس، اشف وأنت الشافي، لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك، شفاء لا يغادر سقمًا


----------



## محمدي2006 (20 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم أخواني 
اللهم أشفي جميع مرضى المسلمين ، أميــــــن
كان الله في عونك يا أخى


----------



## the Ardent (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*كفارة ولاباس طهور*

أخي العزيز أحمد تاج السر طمبل أتمنى لوالدك الشفاء التام والعاجل والله على كل شئ قدير يحي العظام وهي رميم فلا تفقدوا الأمل وعليكم بالدعاء....أسأل الله أن يسهل عملية نقلك وربنا معك وتذكر أنه ما اجتمع عسر مع يسريين، وان بعد عسر يسرا... كان الله في عونكم ..وأعانكم على ماأصابكم أسأل الله لكم التثبيت...أرفقت مع الرسالة دعاء الدخول على المريض لكي تطبعه وتضعه في غرفة الوالد فيذكر الزائرين بالدعاء له...وتذكر انه ما خاب رجاء من توكل على الله..


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2006)

اللهم سبحانك يا من رفعت السماوات بلا عمد
وخلقتنا وخلقت هذا الكون من عدم
أسالك اللهم بعزتك وقدرتك وجلالك وعظيم سلطانك
أن تشفي تاج السر وتعافيه وترفع البلاء عنه
اللهم رب الناس أذهب البأس واشفي انت الشافي
اللهم رب الناس أذهب البأس واشفي انت الشافي
اللهم رب الناس أذهب البأس واشفي انت الشافي
يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك نستغيث
يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك نستغيث
يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك نستغيث
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
والحمدلله رب العالمين


----------



## tambalina (21 نوفمبر 2006)

أخواني الأفاضل

جزاكم الله خير

ومشكورين علي شعوركم النبيل

واسال الله ان لا يريكم مكروه ابدا فيمن تحبون

مع التحية واحترامي للجميع


----------



## H.F (22 نوفمبر 2006)

اللهم اشفه واشفى مرضى المسلمين جميعا يا رب


----------



## tambalina (28 نوفمبر 2006)

اللهم آمين

ومشكور اخوي علي مرورك الكريم

شرفت ونورت

ويعطيك العافية


----------



## LANDSCAPE (28 نوفمبر 2006)

اللهم سبحانك يا من رفعت السماوات بلا عمد
وخلقتنا وخلقت هذا الكون من عدم
أسالك اللهم بعزتك وقدرتك وجلالك وعظيم سلطانك
أن تشفي تاج السر وتعافيه وترفع البلاء عنه
اللهم رب البأس أذهب البأس واشفي انت الشافي
اللهم رب البأس أذهب البأس واشفي انت الشافي
اللهم رب البأس أذهب البأس واشفي انت الشافي
يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك نستغيث
يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك نستغيث
يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك نستغيث
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
والحمدلله رب العالمين


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (28 نوفمبر 2006)

.......اللهم اشف الدكتور طمبل شفاءا لا يغادر سقما ....
كن عونا يارب العالمين لاسرته ..اربط علي قلوبهم ...وانزل السكينة عليهم 
اللهم اشفه واشف جميع المسلمين والمسلمات شفاءا لايغادر سقما. 
امين امين امين يارب العالمين


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (28 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحمد لله الذي لا يحمد على مكروه سواه، نعم المؤمن مبتلى، نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفي والدكم الكريم الدكتور المهندس تاج السر طمبل. وان يجعل مرضه هذا طهورا له وتخفيفا عن ذنوبه وان يمحي الله بهذا المرض خطاياه، وان يمدد له في عمره ويبارك لكم فيه وان يمتعكم بصحته.
كما اسأله سبحانه ان يعينكم على مصابكم وان يكشف عنكم الغمه عاجلا غير اجل. آمين يارب العالمين


----------



## HARD MAN (29 نوفمبر 2006)

اللهم سبحانك يا من رفعت السماوات بلا عمد
وخلقتنا وخلقت هذا الكون من عدم
أسالك اللهم بعزتك وقدرتك وجلالك وعظيم سلطانك
أن تشفي تاج السر وتعافيه وترفع البلاء عنه
اللهم رب البأس أذهب البأس واشفي انت الشافي
اللهم رب البأس أذهب البأس واشفي انت الشافي
اللهم رب البأس أذهب البأس واشفي انت الشافي
يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك نستغيث
يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك نستغيث
يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك نستغيث
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
والحمدلله رب العالمين
رد باقتباس


----------



## المهندسة لولو (29 نوفمبر 2006)

الهم اشفه عاجلا و ليس آجل


----------



## tambalina (29 نوفمبر 2006)

أخواني الأفاضل

جزاكم الله خير

ومشكورين علي شعوركم النبيل

واسال الله ان لا يريكم مكروه ابدا فيمن تحبون

مع التحية واحترامي للجميع


----------



## جار الجار (30 نوفمبر 2006)

أخونا في الله أحمد:/
سبحان الله وبحمده - سبحان الله العظيم
اللهم رب البأس أذهب البأس عن كل مريض وأشفي كل مريض أنت الشافي العافي.
سبحان ربي العظيم - سبحان ربي الكريم.
أكرم أخينا أحمد بأن تشفي والده وتوسع عنه ضيقه وترزقه من حيث لايحتسب.
ياكريك يا الله - ياكريم يا الله - يارحمن يا رحيم - يا مجيب الدعوات أجب دعوانا.

آمين - آمين - آمين - آمين - آمين - آمين - آمين - آمين - آمين - آمين - آمين - آمين -


----------



## رامي محمد احمد (5 ديسمبر 2006)

من علمني حرفا صرت له عبدا
د.تاج السر , من المدرسين الذين لا ينسوا ابدا
اتمنى من الله ان يشفيه لأنه كان صادق ومخلص جدا في تعليمه


----------



## السعودي (5 ديسمبر 2006)

الدكتور / تاج السر طمبل .. درسني في كلية العمارة وله مني كل الدعوات الصادقة بالشفاء العاجل ..
..اللهم سبحانك يا من رفعت السماوات بلا عمد
وخلقتنا وخلقت هذا الكون من عدم
أسالك اللهم بعزتك وقدرتك وجلالك وعظيم سلطانك
أن تشفي تاج السر وتعافيه وترفع البلاء عنه
اللهم رب البأس أذهب البأس واشفي انت الشافي
اللهم رب البأس أذهب البأس واشفي انت الشافي
اللهم رب البأس أذهب البأس واشفي انت الشافي
يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك نستغيث
يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك نستغيث
يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك نستغيث
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
والحمدلله رب العالمين

بلغوه تحياتي ودعواتي .. اخي احمد ..
..


----------



## tambalina (5 ديسمبر 2006)

أخواني الأفاضل
جار الجار
رامي محمد أحمد
والسعودي

جزاكم الله خير

ومشكورين علي شعوركم الأصيل

سابلغ الوالدبالمستشفي عن وصيتكم

واسال الله ان لا يريكم مكروه ابدا فيمن تحبون

مع التحية واحترامي للجميع


----------



## tambalina (21 أغسطس 2007)

مساكم الله بالخير اخواني واخواتي الافاضل

حبيت بس امر واسلم عليكم

وابشركم ان وضع الوالد مستقر والحمدلله

ما زال منوما بمستشفي الملك فهد التعليمي بالخبر

وباقي الجهة اليمني ما تتحرك

بس املنا في الله كبير

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

والحمدلله علي كل حال

اللهم رب البأس .. أذهب الباس عن والدي واشف انت الشافي
لا شفاء الا شفاؤك
شفاء لا يغادر سقما

وتقبلوا فائق احترامي وتقديري

أخوكم
أحمد


----------



## K3bo0o0L (21 أغسطس 2007)

اللهم سبحانك يا من رفعت السماوات بلا عمد
وخلقتنا وخلقت هذا الكون من عدم
أسالك اللهم بعزتك وقدرتك وجلالك وعظيم سلطانك
أن تشفي تاج السر وتعافيه وترفع البلاء عنه
اللهم رب البأس أذهب البأس واشفي انت الشافي
اللهم رب البأس أذهب البأس واشفي انت الشافي
اللهم رب البأس أذهب البأس واشفي انت الشافي
يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك نستغيث
يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك نستغيث
يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك نستغيث
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
والحمدلله رب العالمين


----------



## عبدالله بوشليبي (22 أغسطس 2007)

اللهم يارب الارباب ياهازم الاحزاب ومجري السحاب اشفي طمبل من الصعاب اللهم ياربي لاإله انت اشفي واعنه على التقلب على مرضة لاالة انت سبحانك وصلى الله على نبينا محمد


----------



## dr.hayfaa (22 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته الاخ احمد 
امدك الله بالصبر و الثبات و شفى والدك
اتمنى له الشفاء العاجل و اذكر لنا اخباره و تطوراته


----------



## معمارية تعرف ربها (22 أغسطس 2007)

اللهم سبحانك يا من رفعت السماوات بلا عمد
وخلقتنا وخلقت هذا الكون من عدم
أسالك اللهم بعزتك وقدرتك وجلالك وعظيم سلطانك
أن تشفي والدي تاج السر وتعافيه وترفع البلاء عنه
اللهم رب البأس أذهب البأس واشفي انت الشافي
اللهم رب البأس أذهب البأس واشفي انت الشافي
اللهم رب البأس أذهب البأس واشفي انت الشافي
يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك نستغيث
يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك نستغيث
يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك نستغيث
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
والحمدلله رب العالمين
اللهم انى اسالك بفضل اسمك الأعظم الذى لايعلمه الا سواك ان تشفيه وتعفو عنه واشف جميع المسلمين والمسلمات شفاءا لايغادر سقما. 
امين امين امين يارب العالمين


----------



## alaa_1986 (22 أغسطس 2007)

اللهم يا رب العالمين اشف الدكتور 
واشف مرضى المسلمين جميعا ورده لاهله سالما معافى والهم اهله الصبروالسكينة 
انك يا رب الشافي المعافي


----------



## sirin (22 أغسطس 2007)

يا رب اشفي الأستاذ شفاء تاما 

اللهم اذهب البأس عنه و عن أسرته 

لا تحزن اخي فأن الله معنا ......الله تعالى اذا أحب قوما ابتلاهم ..... لا أحد يعلم أين الخير !!!
أسأل الله أن يصبر قلبك و قلب أهلك و يشفي أباك و يرحمه برحمة من عنده 
و يعينكم ..... و يعين كل المسلمين على وجه الأرض 


آمين 

و لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (23 أغسطس 2007)

اللهم نسألك الشفاء العاجل لجميع مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات، أنت الشافي لا شفاء إلاّ شفاؤك شفاء لا يغادر سقما.


----------



## tambalina (23 أغسطس 2007)

اللهم امين

جوزيتم خيرا علي شعوركم النبيل

الله يوفقكم ويسدد خطاكم

ولا يريكم مكروها ابدا في حبيب او قريب

مع تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## المعماري اللطيف (23 أغسطس 2007)

اللهم سبحانك يا من رفعت السماوات بلا عمد
وخلقتنا وخلقت هذا الكون من عدم
أسالك اللهم بعزتك وقدرتك وجلالك وعظيم سلطانك
أن تشفي تاج السر وتعافيه وترفع البلاء عنه
اللهم رب البأس أذهب البأس واشفي انت الشافي
اللهم رب البأس أذهب البأس واشفي انت الشافي
اللهم رب البأس أذهب البأس واشفي انت الشافي
يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك نستغيث
يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك نستغيث
يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك نستغيث
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
والحمدلله رب العالمين


----------



## المهندس القدير (23 أغسطس 2007)

_الهم شافه وعافة من كل بلاء أنك أنت الشافى المعافي_


----------



## شارت بلس (23 أغسطس 2007)

اللهم رب البأس أذهب البأس واشفي انت الشافي


----------



## شارت بلس (23 أغسطس 2007)

اللهم رب البأس أذهب البأس واشفي انت الشافي
اللهم رب البأس أذهب البأس واشفي انت الشافي
اللهم رب البأس أذهب البأس واشفي انت الشافياللهم رب البأس أذهب البأس واشفي انت الشافي
اللهم رب البأس أذهب البأس واشفي انت الشافي


----------



## طمبلاية (5 يناير 2009)

شفى الله والدنا تاج السر أحمد بشير طمبل  من وعكته وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناته وكفارة له فهو من تعلم العلم وعلمه وظل طوال عمره ذلك الرجل المكافح الصامد المؤمن ونقول أن المؤمن مصاب فعافه يامولانا فأنت القدير العلي وبك نستعين.


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (5 يناير 2009)

اللهم عافة وامنحة الصحة والعافية وجميع مرضى المسلمين ياقادر على كل شي انك انت العزيز الحكيم


----------



## أنا معماري (6 يناير 2009)

اللهم اشفه و عافة
و أمي وجميع مرضي المسلمين .... أمين


----------



## معماريون (6 يناير 2009)

اللهم سبحانك يا من رفعت السماوات بلا عمد
وخلقتنا وخلقت هذا الكون من عدم
أسالك اللهم بعزتك وقدرتك وجلالك وعظيم سلطانك
أن تشفي تاج السر وتعافيه وترفع البلاء عنه
اللهم رب البأس أذهب البأس واشفي انت الشافي
اللهم رب البأس أذهب البأس واشفي انت الشافي
اللهم رب البأس أذهب البأس واشفي انت الشافي


----------



## o0obanao0o (6 يناير 2009)

اللهم سبحانك يا من رفعت السماوات بلا عمد
وخلقتنا وخلقت هذا الكون من عدم
أسالك اللهم بعزتك وقدرتك وجلالك وعظيم سلطانك
أن تشفي د.تاج السر وتعافيه وترفع البلاء عنه
اللهم رب البأس أذهب البأس واشفي انت الشافي
اللهم رب البأس أذهب البأس واشفي انت الشافي
اللهم رب البأس أذهب البأس واشفي انت الشافي
يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك نستغيث
يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك نستغيث
يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك نستغيث
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
والحمدلله رب العالمين
​


----------



## وحش العمارة (7 يناير 2009)

اسأل الله له الشفاء مما ابتلي به >>>انت ولد بار بارك الله فيك


----------



## سـليمان (8 يناير 2009)

*اللهم سبحانك يا من رفعت السماوات بلا عمد
وخلقتنا وخلقت هذا الكون من عدم
أسالك اللهم بعزتك وقدرتك وجلالك وعظيم سلطانك
أن تشفي تاج السر وتعافيه وترفع البلاء عنه
اللهم رب البأس أذهب البأس واشفي انت الشافي
اللهم رب البأس أذهب البأس واشفي انت الشافي
اللهم رب البأس أذهب البأس واشفي انت الشافي
يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك نستغيث
يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك نستغيث
يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك نستغيث
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
والحمدلله رب العالمين
رد باقتباس*​


----------



## محمدالمحمدي (9 يناير 2009)

HARD MAN قال:


> اللهم سبحانك يا من رفعت السماوات بلا عمد
> وخلقتنا وخلقت هذا الكون من عدم
> أسالك اللهم بعزتك وقدرتك وجلالك وعظيم سلطانك
> أن تشفي تاج السر وتعافيه وترفع البلاء عنه
> ...


 




آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين


----------



## محمد عمار العقيلي (10 يناير 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله الذي بحمده تتم الصالحات سبحان الله وبحمده تزول المحن والكربات اللهم اشفي والدة واذهب عنة همة وغمة وفرج عنة وعنا وعن جميع المسلمين الكرب والمحن يارب العالمين امين امين


----------



## tambalina (23 يناير 2009)

اخواني الكرام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اولا

مشكورين جميعا لمشاعركم النبيلة ودعواتكم الطيبة

أسأل الله العلي العظيم ان يشفي والدي ويعافيه ويرفع الضر عنه

ويجعل مرضه ومعاناته في موازين حسناته

والمعذرة لعدم ردي من قبل ولكن نظرا لوضع الوالد الصحي الذي تدهور قبل شهرين ونصف

وقد مر بظرف صحي صعب جدا ولكنه الآن افضل ووضعه مستقر قليلا والحمدلله

وهو ما زال منوما بمستشفي الملك فهد بالخبر

والحمدلله علي كل حال

أشكر لكم مشاعركم النبيلة 

وأسأل الله عز وجل ان لا يريكم مكروه ابدا فيمن تحبون

جمعة مباركة

ودمتم بخير يا غاليين

الله معاكم


للتواصل بصورة اقرب لمن يريد السؤال عن الوالد
tambalina2000 @ yahoo.com


----------



## masster (23 فبراير 2009)

لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله
*عظم الله اجركم والهمكم الصبر والسلوان
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون*


----------

